# Chausson Welcome 35 electric problem



## imagist (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello I hope there is someone out there who could possible help me with this problem. My Chausson's electrics were all fine using the battery. However once I hooked it up to the mains via the house to test the 230v plugs the water would not come on. There used to be a light on the control unit which shows the water is on but now nothing. The on/off still lights up and the aux still lights up but not the tap symbol. Ive checked the fuses on the battery charger unit but all seem o.k everything works but the water. Hope someone can help.


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*Water heater*

Hello.
I have a Chausson Allegro 96. 2009

First thing to check, (1) is your boiler set to Electric and not Gas.

(2) There is a cut out switch on the side of the boiler.

(3) The mains cut out has not tripped.

You can e-mail if you wish and I will give you my phone number and

we can talk over the phone.

[email protected]

Mike (Devon)


----------

